# Almond and Panko Crusted Pan Fried Fillets



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

This isn't an exact recipe, so use how much you think you'll need. It is very, very good. A friend who owns a fancy seafood restaurant gave it to me. It was originally for flounder but works well on most fish. A nice side dish that they serve with it is included after the fish recipe...

Put almonds in blender.
After chopping them in blender, mix them with some Panko breadcrumbs, about a 50/50 mixture.
Lightly flour fish then dip it in a milk and egg wash for a few seconds.
Then dip it into the almond and Panko mixture making sure to encrust the entire fish.

Now you are ready to cook it. Pre heat oven to 350.
Lightly oil a frying pan with olive oil.
Pan sear one side on medium heat until lightly browned.
Flip it over and immediately put it in the oven for another 6 to 8 minutes.
Just before removing from the oven you can make your sauce.
In a pan add butter, lemon juice, and white wine.
You should use more butter than lemon juice, and more lemon juice than white wine.

As that is heating up you can remove the fish from the oven.
When butter in sauce is melted, remove from heat.
Put fish on plate and then pour sauce over fish. Enjoy!


Mashed Sweet Potatoes
Mash sweet potatoes like you would make normal mashed potatoes, add touch of vanilla extract, and a splash of milk or heavy cream. Mix well and serve.


----------

